

Anti-Techs Protest Kevin Rose and Google Ventures in SF - s_dev
http://www.siliconrepublic.com/start-ups/item/36401-anti-tech-protesters-target/

======
s_dev
I actually don't know what to make of this . . . nonsense. Over here in Dublin
we're trying to and are emulating San Francisco/Silicon Valley. The tech
industry brings good jobs, talented people and wealth.

The tech industry is growing here in Dublin but never once have I read an
article complaining of displacement of those who aren't in the tech industry.
Rents are high in Dublin too! Yet this isn't the first I've heard of people
complaining about wealth and jobs being brought to SF. Indeed diversity is
important to all cities but I really don't think SF is lacking in diversity.
It's probably one of the most diverse cities in the US if not the world.

This is like those "Americans" complaining that "Mexicans" are taking their
jobs. It sounds like sore losers who were out competed.

